# William Romaine



## Mayflower (Jan 3, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with his works/sermons ? Any thoughts ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
William Romaine is a much-neglected figure of eighteenth-century Evangelicalism. This book is the first modern biography of a complex and often bittersweet character. 
Drawing from original and often little-known sources, Tim Shenton provides a clear, consistent, and remarkably fair portrait of Romaine and the times in which he lived. 
From Romaine's early years as a student of Oxford University, to his appointment as a rector in the Church of England, to his profoundly influential ministry in London, to his numerous inspiring relationships (with such figures as John and Charles Wesley, George Whitefield, Lady Huntingdon and Henry Venn), to his final post at Blackfriars, the author guides the reader to a deeper understanding of the eighteenth-century evangelical scene. 
But this biography is more than a bare record of events. It is the story of a Christian who, though plagued by his own imperfections, was able to persevere as a shining light in a dark and confusing world.

(The Life & Times of William Romaine.)

[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

He was born into a Huguenot family that escaped from France to England. 

I have his _Essay on Psalmody_, which is very good.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> He was born into a Huguenot family that escaped from France to England.
> 
> I have his _Essay on Psalmody_, which is very good.



I heard by a good friend of mine , that Romaine denied the eternal sonship of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



As far as I know that is incorrect. William Romaine explicitly defended the eternal sonship of Christ in this famous treatise: The Self-Existence of Jesus Christ. 

Moreover, John Gill, a contemporary of Romaine, wrote a dissertation on the eternal sonship of Christ, noting men throughout Church history who have opposed this doctrine, and Romaine is not listed.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



Thanks Andrew, i will check this out


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> He was born into a Huguenot family that escaped from France to England.
> 
> I have his _Essay on Psalmody_, which is very good.



William Romaine's Essay on Psalmody.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

More on his life and works can be found here and here.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 30, 2007)

*W Romaine*

See J C Ryle, http://www.archive.org/details/thechristianlead00ryleuoft


----------

